# comparison of imageshack, photobucket and flickr



## The_Traveler (Jun 28, 2011)

Without looking at the links, can you tell them apart


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 28, 2011)

I got 2 out of 3 correct!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 28, 2011)

how are they different?
just refer to them as 1,2,3


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Jun 28, 2011)

To my (very inexperienced) eye, #1 looks to be the best, color-wise. #2 looks a little overexposed and flat to me. #3 looks the most clear (the lettering on his hat is what I'm judging this on).


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 28, 2011)

IMO, and to my untrained but learning eyes there is not much different in the 3 photos. BTW, I really like the capture.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 29, 2011)

bogeyguy said:


> IMO, and to my untrained but learning eyes there is not much different in the 3 photos. BTW, I really like the capture.



next time you read here that Photobucket or Imageshack screws up pictures, remember this series.
Anyone who posts at one size and displays at another is crazy.  Why should anyone expect a server to understand how much or how little to resharpen after resizing?


----------



## pgriz (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey Lew, stop bursting people's bubbles!  Next thing you know, you'll be asking them to know what they are talking/writing about...  and what's the fun in that?  Besides, I find internet train-wrecks highly entertaining...


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Jun 29, 2011)

theyre all very close. id say #1 is the best and #2 and 3 are neck to neck. #3 has a bit more noise on the shirt (his left)


----------



## Derrel (Jun 29, 2011)

1-COLOR SPACE : UNCALIBRATED


2-COLOR SPACE : UNCALIBRATED


3- no color data whatsoever listed: all EXIF data except keywording stripped from file

I think it might be the guy who is CREATING the images that is messing up the images, by not assigning any color profile to the images. I dragged each image out of this post and onto my desktop, and numbered them 1,2,and 3, and then opened each one using Adobe Photoshop. Each images appears IDENTICAL when viewed in a color-aware application like Photoshop....but, using something dumb, and color-blind, like most Windoze browsers, it's not a given that the browser will be smart enough to know what color profile to use to display the image.

So Lew...are you not assigning a color profile to your images before uploading them?

What exactly are you alleging or trying to prove?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 29, 2011)

Derrel, he is trying to prove that people who think Photobucket sucks, just don't know how to use Photobucket.
For instance, if you let Photobucket resize your image, yes, it does a rather crappy job.
But if you size it for the web, and upload it with the setting "upload original size", very little loss is incurred.
We see here countless times people say "it looks fine on my computer, but horrible on photobucket".  
Same with people complaining about Flickr. I don't complain, but often my images are sharpened perfectly, but Flickrs sharpening pass puts it over the edge.
It's people using tools and not knowing how they work. I noticed what Flickr did, and did some looking around, and they don't hide the fact that they sharpen on upload.
Knowledge is power.

Color space or profile is a seperate problem. Even that has less to do with the service, and more to do with browsers.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 29, 2011)

Derrel,

How come you go after everything with a hammer and tongs as if it is a personal insult?

Lighten up a bit and you'll live longer.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 30, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> Derrel,
> 
> How come you go after everything with a hammer and tongs as if it is a personal insult?
> 
> Lighten up a bit and you'll live longer.



I value skill in writing Lew, and your original post shows piss-poor writing skills. WTF were you trying to say? Your very own ineptitude seems to me to be the problem. Your image looks like crap because you do not have it tagged with any color space information. Seems like you really are clueless on your own end, but are attempting to try and blame HOSTING services for the uneducated behavior that you, and others, are committing.

This site is about education, and yet your original post, and your reply to me, are both equally lame.

When I pointed out that the problem was of your own making, you immediately attacked ME, in an ad hominem manner. What a douchebag move, Lew. Grow a pair of balls. Then, please learn how to prepare your images properly for web display, and quit trying to blame web hosting companies. Stick to the issue Lew. Read an article or two on color management.

Offer up some concrete suggestions, rather than trying to make a point and end up making yourself look like a newbie. I could care less that you are ex-military and think you're pretty smart and deserving of respect...you're acting like a douche around here most of the time, grumbling about other people, how you cannot stand beginners, how you are  a better shooter than others, and how this site is so filled with people who are not "serious enough:" for you, etc,etc. You're still a newbie to me...you might have been a colonel in the military, but you're about a lance corporal by experience...


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 30, 2011)

Now everybody say "thank you, enjoy your day".


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 30, 2011)

Derrel,

You must be a terribly unhappy, lonely man.


----------

